# US service man released from captivity



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

SGT. Bergdahl has gained his freedom in Afghanistan. He was traded for 5 GITMO detainees. While I'm overjoyed that this man is safe and sound after 5 years of capture, have we opened the flood gates for more kidnappings and abductions or our soldiers? We have always had a policy or not negotiating with terrorists and now this! IMHO we have done more harm than good.

Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., the ranking member of the Senate Armed Services Committee, expressed reservations about that part of the deal.

The Guantanamo detainees "are hardened terrorists who have the blood of Americans and countless Afghans on their hands," McCain said. 'I am eager to learn what precise steps are being taken to ensure that these vicious and violent Taliban extremists never return to the fight against the United States and our partners.' "

I can only hope that the 5 GITMO detainees have radio transmitters up their A$$ so we can keep track of them.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

What people don't realize is, we are going to have to either charge the Gitmo prisoners or let them go come November. We have alreay admitted that we KNOW they are bad guys but don't have any proof. So we were going to have to let those 5 guys go anyway. All in all, it was a good deal. Like you said though, it is goin to open the floodgates.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A prisoner exchange that releases our detainees is fine with me. Just track down the 5 shit bags we released and decapitate them on Youtube. Sound familiar?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Drug them, micro chip them, then drone strike the hell outa them when they get back to their buddies! Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This was the same deal that was offered over a year ago and we took no action. Now all of the sudden we make the deal, justify it and give Obama credit for his amazing deal. It was the captors that wrote the deal. All Obama did was take anything he could get for a good news day.
Don't be fooled.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We do have an election coming in 5 months you know. Obama needs something to pad the resumes of the Democrap party.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

On the surface we are all glad this man is free. We must hope that we do not know all of the truth. We must at some point, as difficult as it is, trust our leadership. That is this is a good and measured move.

Having said that in the context of Bradley Manning and Edward Snowden it is impossible not to question the circumstances around a trained Special Forces Sargent walking away from his base and into enemy hands. Couple that with the 5:1 ratio trade,is there some secret strategy at work here or just a symptom of trickle down incompetence?

I believe we knew where Osama bin Laden was all along. We had long since destroyed his command and control infrastructure. He was an asset to us alive where he was. He was unable to lead but others feared trying to take his place while he was alive. Now that he is dead what was one disrupted organization his death has created a dozen or more smaller terrorist organizations. 

Now the freeing this Sargent. Is this political timing like the killing of bin Laden? Both have made Obama a media hero. Having served and with two boys (men) in service it is impossible not to see this news as good but is it good strategy?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I personally think we killed OBL in Tora Bora in the beginning. Bummer just wanted to take credit for it. You notice most of the guys in the raid were killed in a chopper crash.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will not pass judgment on how SGT. Bergdahl became a POW. That would require a lot of facts I just do not have. I do know when shit falls apart anything can happen in a very short time.
I do question why more aggressive steps had not been taken to force his release a lot sooner. And why now they take a deal that was offered long ago. A deal that also goes against our own policy. The only thing worst than a incompetent Commander and Chief is one that plays politics with the lives of our soldiers and the future safety of the citizens that soldier fights to protect.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So why isn't the dictator getting our man out of a jail in Mexico? We got 12 million we can exchange for him.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It would be a shame if all gitmo detainees were killed in a mass escape attempt. Why leave them with barter? They never should have been taken alive in the first place! jmho.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

This sounds an awful lot like that show on Showtime, Homeland. I am happy for his return also, but why do a trade we should just go in and get everyone of our men taken prisoner. Everywhere around the world, our men and women in uniform deserve that much. IMO no negotiations a show of brute strength works better than any negotiation with the enemy in question.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Im wit You taps50. A quiet, powerfull quick death to anyone holding ANY American hostage, and then just deny it. It wasnt us? Who was it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And once again the law does not apply to Obama. He is required to notify Congress before releasing any Gitmo detainees. 30 day notice.
However he did not even bother to tell them they found out after the fact. Once again Obama bypassed Congress. And proved he does not need a Congress he can do as he pleases.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a test. He did this when all this other crap was hitting, to hie it. When does one American equal five anything. Just a little push, to see how far he can push. I mean seriously, who regulates the POTUS. sick and disgusted.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

There is a law stating before any prisoner can be released from Gitmo the Congress has to be notified 30 days prior to the release with an explanation of how the Administration has determined that the freed prisoners will no longer pose a threat. We can debate the wisdom of exchanging terrorists for our captured service members and the possible results, but the fact is that what Obama did is AGAINST THE LAW. Want to make any bets if he is held responsible for do so? The President of the United States seems able to circumvent, ignore, and break laws with impunity.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> And once again the law does not apply to Obama. He is required to notify Congress before releasing any Gitmo detainees. 30 day notice.
> However he did not even bother to tell them they found out after the fact. Once again Obama bypassed Congress. And proved he does not need a Congress he can do as he pleases.


I agree but my training tells me one must listen for what is not said. It is entirely possible the joint congressional intelligence committee was informed.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I agree but my training tells me one must listen for what is not said. It is entirely possible the joint congressional intelligence committee was informed.


The Administration has stated that there wasn't enough time to inform Congress due to the Service Member's deteriorating health. No hint on just what that health problem is.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> The Administration has stated that there wasn't enough time to inform Congress due to the Service Member's deteriorating health. No hint on just what that health problem is.


 Amazing after 5 years all of the sudden. When Obama is getting hammered in the news, this becomes a priority. Sense when did Obama give a dam about a soldiers health?
As for tell congress nope they already admitted they just by passed them. Can't be bother with Congress. The King has spoken.
As a people will survive natural disasters we will survive threats from outside our boarders. We have little hope of surviving a King that disregards all we have built and fought for to insure his rule.
His next trick by EO he will all but shut down a huge energy industry in the country Coal. He has no legal authority to do so but he will anyway. Then stand by for the over reach of power from His EPA. He will run right over the constitution . It does not apply to him his words.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

This was only done because of the VA scandal, no other reason-he wants to make it look like he gives a shit about soldiers. This guy left of his own accord and was picked up, if you look at some of the videos he is wearing PT shirts and a PT jacket-who takes those on patrol with them? He packed a bag and left his post. Don’t fall for this BS, he was a deserter, and if he is still a soldier why was he allowed to keep that big ass Taliban beard to appear at the White House?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> This was only done because of the VA scandal, no other reason-he wants to make it look like he gives a shit about soldiers. This guy left of his own accord and was picked up, if you look at some of the videos he is wearing PT shirts and a PT jacket-who takes those on patrol with them? He packed a bag and left his post. Don't fall for this BS, he was a deserter, and if he is still a soldier why was he allowed to keep that big ass Taliban beard to appear at the White House?


I agree with all of your questions but the guy with the beard at the press conference is his father. The Sgt is in Germany being evaluated and treated before transport back to CONUS.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I agree with all of your questions but the guy with the beard at the press conference is his father. The Sgt is in Germany being evaluated and treated before transport back to CONUS.


My mistake I thought it was him.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Allegedly the beard was started when he was captured. Something doesn't smell right.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> The Administration has stated that there wasn't enough time to inform Congress due to the Service Member's deteriorating health. No hint on just what that health problem is.


I am not in favor of all of Congress being briefed in advance of most military actions. Congress in general agrees which is why we have joint Congressional Intelligence Committees. If no one was briefed that is a problem.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I agree with all of your questions but the guy with the beard at the press conference is his father. The Sgt is in Germany being evaluated and treated before transport back to CONUS.


 evaluated = being brief on the story line and how to spin it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Allegedly the beard was started when he was captured. Something doesn't smell right.


Ya, I'm not ready to bust out the bunting for a hero's welcome, that's for sure.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

this is an interesting read- a tweet the father of this "pow" made and deleted.

Bergdahl's father's deleted tweet a smoking gun? | Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I am not in favor of all of Congress being briefed in advance of most military actions. Congress in general agrees which is why we have joint Congressional Intelligence Committees. If no one was briefed that is a problem.


This was not a military action. It is the LAW that before any of the detainees be released from Gitmo, Congress has to be notified 30 days in advance. This law was passed and signed by Obama last year. Whether or not it was a good idea to pass such a law is immaterial. If it is a bad law it should be revoked, not ignored. We have a President, not an Emperor or King.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> This was only done because of the VA scandal, no other reason-he wants to make it look like he gives a shit about soldiers. This guy left of his own accord and was picked up, if you look at some of the videos he is wearing PT shirts and a PT jacket-who takes those on patrol with them? He packed a bag and left his post. Don't fall for this BS, he was a deserter, and if he is still a soldier why was he allowed to keep that big ass Taliban beard to appear at the White House?


Although it wasn't him at the White House, I do agree with the point made about this being an attempt to offset the damage being done to Obama because of the V.A. scandal. Since that story broke we have Obama going to Afghanistan to visit the troops, going to West Point to address the Cadets (with a very cold reception. When he came to the podium he received at most what could be considered a polite applause and they all remained seated. Compare that to the reception Bush got in 2006 when they jumped to their feet, applauded wildly, and there was allot of yelling. They were excited to see him). Obama observed Memorial day this year instead of playing golf as he has done in past years. He has also announced that this year he is planning on attending Normandy on the anniversary of D Day. Just a note, every President since Truman has either sent a cabinet level representative to attended the D Day anniversary every year. The only exception has been Obama who in several past years ignored it.

All of a sudden Obama is showing his support for the military. It doesn't take a genius to understand why.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

shotlady said:


> this is an interesting read- a tweet the father of this "pow" made and deleted.
> 
> Bergdahl's father's deleted tweet a smoking gun? | Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


I believe they are from Idaho. Lotsa Partiots up that way...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> This was not a military action. It is the LAW that before any of the detainees be released from Gitmo, Congress has to be notified 30 days in advance. This law was passed and signed by Obama last year. Whether or not it was a good idea to pass such a law is immaterial. If it is a bad law it should be revoked, not ignored. We have a President, not an Emperor or King.


Look if you want to impeach Obama over this I'm OK with that.

This is not the only law he has violated IMO.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

He should be impeached for a NUMBER of reasons!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Somebody needs to take him out before he causes damage that can't be undone.This negotiating with terrorists is a big one. It is opening up Americans from all over to get kidnapped for ransom. I think he did this on purpose! He is going to do more and more shit like this until his term is up and then sit back and laugh at how ****ing stupid Americans are. We (not me) were dumb enough to vote for a foreign muslim and let him serve 8 ****ing years to ruin this country.

Hopefully there is a secret service agent that feels like us and turns on bummer and the first lady. She is just as dangerous as him. Bad luck got her.


----------



## mlreynolds (Jun 1, 2014)

Brilliant idea.. I could get behind that action.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Latest spin is Obama did not negotiating with terrorists. They had a third party do it so it is ok.
To deep to shovel any more


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Latest spin is Obama did not negotiating with terrorists. They had a third party do it so it is ok.
> To deep to shovel any more


Still does not make the releases legal. I tried to give the man some benefit of the doubt until it became clear the release was illegal. That aside something else still smells.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Any bets on when they disappear from Qatar and start terrorizing again? I'm guessing thirty days.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My guess is as soon as a Republican President is in office all he'll will break loose.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

There is somethin very shady about this deal! And like MrsInor said, they will be back to no good in no time. Just send out a few snipers and take em out.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The picture of his parents on Fox - look like a couple of hippies Inor'd punch.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Bowe Bergdahl: a darker story behind the release of America's last prisoner of war - Telegraph

Looks like we traded for a traitor.

If this is true he should get the foreign squad and Obama impeached for treason.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Bowe Bergdahl: a darker story behind the release of America's last prisoner of war - Telegraph
> 
> Looks like we traded for a traitor.
> 
> If this is true he should get the foreign squad and Obama impeached for treason.


The Washington Post also had an article saying pretty much the same. It looks like we traded 5 high level terrorists for one low level traitor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Even CNN is reporting the guy deserted. And his fellow soldiers that were with him at the time are angry, because good men died looking for the traitor.
EVEN CNN!!!
Fellow soldiers call Bowe Bergdahl a deserter, not a hero - CNN.com

The Obama administration thought this "release" would make them look good. They are so stupid that they believed their own lie.
Desertion in the face of the enemy is the worst form of cowardice imaginable.
He should be shot.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Bowe Bergdahl: a darker story behind the release of America's last prisoner of war - Telegraph
> 
> Looks like we traded for a traitor.
> 
> If this is true he should get the foreign squad and Obama impeached for treason.


 maybe but we must tread carefully. Traitor of screwed up young soldier. His dad is another story he is a pro Islamism


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> it is impossible not to question the circumstances around a trained Special Forces Sargent walking away from his base and into enemy hands. Couple that with the 5:1 ratio trade,is there some secret strategy at work here or just a symptom of trickle down incompetence?


Bergdahl was infantry not Special Forces or Special operation. Here is an excerpt from one of his last emails before he walked away: On June 27, 2009, according to Rolling Stone,[18] Bergdahl sent a final e-mai*l to his parents: "The future is too good to waste on lies. And life is way too short to care for the damnation of others, as well as to spend it helping fools with their ideas that are wrong. I have seen their ideas and I am ashamed to even be american.[sic] The horror of the self-righteous arrogance that they thrive in. It is all revolting."
His e-mail went on to describe his disillusionment with the U.S. Army: "In the US army you are cut down for being honest... but if you are a conceited brown nosing shit bag you will be allowed to do what ever you want, and you will be handed your higher rank... The system is wrong. I am ashamed to be an american. And the title of US soldier is just the lie of fools...I am sorry for everything here. These people need help, yet what they get is the most conceited country in the world telling them that they are nothing and that they are stupid, that they have no idea how to live. We don't even care when we hear each other talk about running their children down in the dirt streets with our armored trucks... We make fun of them in front of their faces, and laugh at them for not understanding we are insulting them...I am sorry for everything. The horror that is america is disgusting...There are a few more boxes coming to you guys. Feel free to open them, and use them."

SO I think we just gave 5 bad guys away to change the topic from VA to POW recovery.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Stand him up in front of a wall, offer him a blindfold, and shoot him.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Who is worse the Sgt. or or his CIC? I say we just send the SGT to the Phoenix VA for his convalescence.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Bergdahl was infantry not Special Forces or Special operation. Here is an excerpt from one of his last emails before he walked away: On June 27, 2009, according to Rolling Stone,[18] Bergdahl sent a final e-mai*l to his parents: "The future is too good to waste on lies. And life is way too short to care for the damnation of others, as well as to spend it helping fools with their ideas that are wrong. I have seen their ideas and I am ashamed to even be american.[sic] The horror of the self-righteous arrogance that they thrive in. It is all revolting."
> His e-mail went on to describe his disillusionment with the U.S. Army: "In the US army you are cut down for being honest... but if you are a conceited brown nosing shit bag you will be allowed to do what ever you want, and you will be handed your higher rank... The system is wrong. I am ashamed to be an american. And the title of US soldier is just the lie of fools...I am sorry for everything here. These people need help, yet what they get is the most conceited country in the world telling them that they are nothing and that they are stupid, that they have no idea how to live. We don't even care when we hear each other talk about running their children down in the dirt streets with our armored trucks... We make fun of them in front of their faces, and laugh at them for not understanding we are insulting them...I am sorry for everything. The horror that is america is disgusting...There are a few more boxes coming to you guys. Feel free to open them, and use them."
> 
> SO I think we just gave 5 bad guys away to change the topic from VA to POW recovery.


Sounds more like "POS recovery" to me...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Nothing in the country surprises me any more!! Our CIC can do anything he ****ing wants with no consequences.. Can you imagine Bush trying something like this? They would have hung him from the Washington Monument!!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> The Administration has stated that there wasn't enough time to inform Congress due to the Service Member's deteriorating health. No hint on just what that health problem is.


He was suffering from Hillary's disease....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I would bet a million dollars he is out of Germany in 3 weeks with a clean bill of health....so much for that deteriorating heath claim. Another false flag thrown up, not by our president, but rather our piss poor Congress. If they accept it then they are to blame. Do not blame the President for a failure of the other branches to act as checks and balances. The fault is theirs.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Congress will not pursue this either. You are correct, this is an entire breakdown of the government. it just goes to show how corrupt it is! I also agree he will be out of Germany in no time. if we are lucky, one of his former buddies will gut his ass! Then send them to his parents covered in BACON!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Look as a person who had to follow his case for many years....he is at best a deserter...at worst he is a traitor who will do something heinous.....what did he send his parents in those packages?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

These two threads should be merged.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Exactly, I think he will come here as a plant and do something very bad. It's right out of that show Homeland.. But seems like this might be the real deal and not just fiction!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you think the bad boys watch "Homeland"?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Do you think the bad boys watch "Homeland"?


I bet some of them do. A lot of that shit is just fiction but if someone wants, they can make it into a reality..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Look as a person who had to follow his case for many years....he is at best a deserter...at worst he is a traitor who will do something heinous.....what did he send his parents in those packages?


From what I have heard it was all of his personal belongings in preparation for going over the wire, or under it in hos case.

He planned and executed a premeditated desertion.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Feinbitch said that he broke the law by making the trade but she has no plans of pursuing charges. Really?? No Shit! That is a ****ing surprise! Hopefully, we will see on the news tomorrow "Man stabs Feinwhore in the side of the head with an ice pick while her bodyguards watch and laugh"!! She is a ****ing traitor and would love to see her hit by a ****ing bus!!!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> this is an interesting read- a tweet the father of this "pow" made and deleted.
> 
> Bergdahl's father's deleted tweet a smoking gun? | Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


Just a further verification that our enemies live among us.

With the actions by the BO man, he must have felt embolden to come out and say what he really believes only to find that the bulk of Americans don't quite feel that way


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I seriously doubt that the deserter is some sort of agent of the taliban. I think that for the rest of his miserable life he is going to be closely watched and despised by everyone around him. I suspect that he will end up either being some kind of recluse in the mountains of Idaho, his home state, or he ends up killing himself. 

What is strange is just how surprised the White House is about the response of getting this little douche back. According to some reports, they really thought that getting him back would be a big victory for the administration. Just how out of touch with reality are they? Did they really believe that no one would report that the clown was a deserter? Susan Rice goes on TV and states that he was captured on the battlefield and served with Honor and Distinction. Did she really think that no one would contradict her? They only explanation that I can think of is that the members of the deserter's unit were ordered to sign non-disclosure forms about the incident and the administration didn't believe that they would say anything, and they thought that the networks wouldn't say anything about it. I think they would have been right except that many members of his unit were so upset that they ignored the non-disclosure forms they signed and got on the net and told people what a douche the little deserter was. The posts became so epidemic on the net that the news people were forced to report on it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Today the White House and Harry Reid have basically called the members of the deserter's unit who have said that he deserted, LIARS. They said that the former members of deserter's unit are involved in a SMEAR campaign. I guess that means that Susan Rice was correct, he did serve with honor and distinction, and therefore it seems that everyone else in his unit who wasn't killed in Afghanistan are dishonorable scumbags.

Every time I believe that the present regime and Reid can't sink any further they show just how naïve I am.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess Harry Reid did not listen to the Dept of the Army when they concluded in 2010 that he had deserted. They are doing everything they can to make the president look like he gives a crap about soldiers-when everyone knows he doesn’t. This is another media distraction ploy by the administration, rampant incompetence and abuse by the VA accusations, oh look! we got this deserted released after 5 years. Never mind that we gave up 5 known terrorists to get a deserter back, ignore the fact that the president violated the law, again, to do this. Oh and even better, they’re saying that the US didn’t make the deal, it was Qatar.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

There's not a single thing I like about this situation from 2009 to present. 

2009- His colleagues were on record years ago stating that he walked off base on his own accord. In fact one even stated that there's video proof of this (if it hasn't been destroyed) in government possession. They also said both radio chatter and increased accuracy of IED's made them suspect that he might actually have been helping them.

Between 2009 and 2014- His father learns Pashto and Urdu, grows a beard, and "learns everything he can about his son's captors"... Is that a logical response for anyone else on this thread??? And he wasn't ever really visible in the public if I remember correctly was he? My response would be much more like Cindy Sheehan's (It kills me to say that, but it's true).

2014- Now the father in the same sentence says "My son is having trouble understanding English" which he follows by an Arabic statement and then immediately in English "I'm your father Bowe." Well if your son is having trouble with English, why would you say "I'm your father Bowe." in English???

The video of the special forces mission from the Taliban is puzzling too... The helicopter lands on low ground, the Taliban fighters have their guns at the ready, but some SF members don't get out of the chopper let alone take their gun off their backs. They pat down the guy but don't check the bag he's carrying... And the kicker is there's no US video of the mission...


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Isn't about time Obama got impeached?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Even his own hometown has canceled his welcome home ceremony and parade apparently.. They say for "security" reasons but we know better than that!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> What people don't realize is, we are going to have to either charge the Gitmo prisoners or let them go come November. We have alreay admitted that we KNOW they are bad guys but don't have any proof. So we were going to have to let those 5 guys go anyway. All in all, it was a good deal. Like you said though, it is goin to open the floodgates.


Apparently NBC is reportign we were going to have to let these 5 guys go anyway.. I thought I already said that fromthe beginning... Beck Outraged After NBC Report Indicates Gov?t Planned to Release Gitmo Detainees Regardless of Whether Bergdahl Was Freed | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Apparently Deserter Bergdahl forgot this while he was drinking is favorite tea and playing badminton with them, and not having one single chance to escape in 5 years:

The Code of Conduct

I

I am an American, fighting in the forces which guard my country and our way of life. I am prepared to give my life in their defense.

II

*I will never surrender of my own free will.* If in command, I will never surrender the members of my command while they still have the means to resist.

III

If I am captured I will continue to resist by all means available. *I will make every effort to escape* and to aid others to escape. *I will accept neither parole nor special favors from the enemy.*

IV

If I become a prisoner of war, I will keep faith with my fellow prisoners. I will give no information or take part in any action which might be harmful to my comrades. If I am senior, I will take command. If not, I will obey the lawful orders of those appointed over me and will back them up in every way.

V

When questioned, should I become a prisoner of war, I am required to give name, rank, service number, and date of birth. I will evade answering further questions to the utmost of my ability. I will make no oral or written statements disloyal to my country and its allies or harmful to their cause.

VI

I will never forget that I am an American, fighting for freedom, responsible for my actions, and dedicated to the principles which made my country free. I will trust in my God and in the United States of America.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We had to commit this to rote memory. Is that still done?
The Code Of Conduct was tweaked a little bit during the time I was in to its present form to reflect the torture inflicted on our men by the North Vietnamese.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We had to commit this to rote memory. Is that still done?
> The Code Of Conduct was tweaked a little bit during the time I was in to its present form to reflect the torture inflicted on our men by the North Vietnamese.


I know I had to, now days they carry little cards in their pockets with things like that on them. I think the alteration is the "evade answering questions to the utmost of my ability", because most people will talk, especially when the pain starts. I would hold no ill will towards anyone that spilled secrets after torture, they cannot be expected to hold out under circumstances like that. With the clearance I had, we were told that if at all possible to hold out for 72 hours-that would give them time to find out what we had access to and move to counter it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mike45 said:


> I know I had to, now days they carry little cards in their pockets with things like that on them. I think the alteration is the "evade answering questions to the utmost of my ability", because most people will talk, especially when the pain starts. I would hold no ill will towards anyone that spilled secrets after torture, they cannot be expected to hold out under circumstances like that. With the clearance I had, we were told that if at all possible to hold out for 72 hours-that would give them time to find out what we had access to and move to counter it.


EVERYONE will break!! You hear people saying that they wont, they are full of shit.. You are correct, you can't blame someone for talking under torture.. You hold out for as long as possible so your guys can change frequencies and such..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

John McCain did not and they hurt him good. They offered him release and he refused it.
That said it is beginning to look as though this guy was a support of Islam all a long. This might explain why Obama went so far to save him but won't left a pen for others.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Being offered freedom and being tortured are two different animals.. I truly respect McCain for what he went trhu but not in line with him so much any more. As for bummer, he is a muslim all day long and will do anything to help the worthless ****s!! Let them praise allah while the prophet muhammed is getting ass raped by a herd of camels!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Being offered freedom and being tortured are two different animals.. I truly respect McCain for what he went trhu but not in line with him so much any more. As for bummer, he is a muslim all day long and will do anything to help the worthless ****s!! Let them praise allah while the prophet muhammed is getting ass raped by a herd of camels!!


 I do disagree often with positions McCain takes in his older age. But he was tortured and was is real bad shape when he was freed. He was offered release before others that were held longer than he was and he told them to stick it.
This soldier it appears was working with the enemy.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I do disagree often with positions McCain takes in his older age. But he was tortured and was is real bad shape when he was freed. He was offered release before others that were held longer than he was and he told them to stick it.
> This soldier it appears was working with the enemy.


 McCain did the right thing when he was in custody.. I truly respect him for that!!!


----------

